# Schwinn Dealer Signs



## klunk! (Apr 8, 2014)

I have an opportunity to pick up a couple of old Schwinn dealer items.  They are similar to the ones pictured.  The outdoor sign is 1 sided.  The indoor sales display is Schwinn concept with the lettering "Ride a Schwinn for Good Health  It's Fun"  "Schwinn" and the shop name.  Just wondering if anyone has an idea on value?  I need to make them an offer and not sure where to start.  Any help appreciated. View attachment 146015View attachment 146016


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 8, 2014)

*sign value*

indoor sign is easily 2-400.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn. ..could you imagine walking into a shop like that in the early 40s. ...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 8, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Damn. ..could you imagine walking into a shop like that in the early 40s. ...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk





I imagine going back in time & with prices so low, I would buy duplicates of
everything. One bike to keep as display & the other to enjoy the ride. 

I told my wife &  she  said,  even if you take cash ...how are you going to
convince the store in 1940s that your money is legal ?

....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 9, 2014)

Take back gold or silver and exchange it at a bank

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Bill (Apr 9, 2014)

Wouldn't both the signs pictured and the store in the advertisement be more of a 70's thing, not 40's??  I see drop style handlebars on the wall and those clothes and hairstyles are definitely 70's issue....and there is a banana seat at the far right of the wall display.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 9, 2014)

I was saying that it would be nice to go to a store from the 40s in general

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 9, 2014)

Does your sign illuminate?
Chris


----------



## klunk! (Apr 9, 2014)

No Illumination.  Just the standard large, outdoor Schwinn dealer sign.  And the entire Schwinn concept store display.  No parts left on the display, but could be a cool display piece for someone.  I was primarily interested in the outdoor sign and the letters from the indoor display.  
Thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 9, 2014)

Since the 1 sided and 2 sided signs are later I wouldn't value them too high. Maybe 100-300. A collector sold the entire concept store display like the one pictured above on eBay 4-5 years ago. It was local pick up as you can imagine. I don't remember what it sold for. Somewhere in the 1500 range I think. The complete indoor lettering "Ride a Schwinn for Good Health  It's Fun"  "Schwinn" I would value somewhere in the 350-650 range. Obviously personal opinion here...Lots of variables, bidding war etc.


----------



## klunk! (Apr 9, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the input everyone.  We will see where this goes, I don't have room to display the Concept Store piece, Might disassemble and stick it in the warehouse for now if I get them...


----------



## MBlue6 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have one of the big signs. I have seen them go up above $400 but $400 can normally get you one. I traded two tandems for mine.  The concept display is very cool and I would love to own one myself to display my 1968 Schwinn collection. Matt


----------



## klunk! (Apr 16, 2014)

*c.1960/70s Schwinn Concept Store Display*

Got it dis-assembled, loaded and stored away in the warehouse for now.  Might sell it, although I am pretty fond of the signage.  I just do not have room to show the display off fully assembled.  16' long, 30" deep and about 10' tall.  The outdoor shop sign stayed with the building since the guy that bought the building wanted it.View attachment 147071View attachment 147072View attachment 147070View attachment 147067 View attachment 147068View attachment 147069View attachment 147069


----------



## MBlue6 (Apr 22, 2014)

Should you ever decide to sell it keep me in mind. Thanks, Matt


----------

